# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Em Bragança estão neste momento *15,3ºC*.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *5,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2012 às 13:20)

Boas,muito sol e ...parece verão ,com 23.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (1 Out 2012 às 16:54)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 25.4ºC
P 1018hpa


----------



## panda (1 Out 2012 às 20:00)

Noite com céu limpo e vento fraco de SE
Temperatura actual 19.4ºC e 28%hr
Dados de hoje: 10.4 / 26.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2012 às 20:26)

Boas,tarde ,agora já vai refrescando ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (1 Out 2012 às 20:57)

Boas noites por aqui 16.4ºC com céu limpo
52% HR
1018 hpa
vento fraco de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Algum vento de WNW,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2012 às 21:52)

boas  por gouveia o dia foi de sol e quentinho... nao houve vento por aqui...  temperaturas:  11.7C de minima e 23.1C de maxima...    actuais:  ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 15.3C...   NOTA: amanha regresso a santa comba dao...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2012 às 14:35)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia de sol muito quente ...hoje a miníma já chegou aos 2 digítos...9.9ºC,devido ao nevoeiro que andou perto,neste momento vento fraco e com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2012 às 17:51)

Muito sol e vento fraco de SSW,com 23.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 21.5ºC e 26%hr
P 1019hpa
Temperatura máxima de hoje 26.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2012 às 19:45)

Tudo calmo sem vento ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi um dia com muitas nuvens até meio da tarde, e com tempo bem fresco pela manhã. Entretanto, a temperatura tem descido a uma média de 1,6ºC/h nas últimas duas horas.

Atuais 16,7ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Vento fraco e certinho de NW ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Out 2012 às 22:50)

Temperatura actual 16.2ºC e 45%hr
P1020hpa
Dados de hoje: 11.9ºC / 26.2ºC


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Manhã de neblina/nevoeiro pelos vales da serra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2012 às 12:23)

Bom dia .

Hoje o nevoeiro mais persistente nos vales do rio Tejo,não chegou cá ,por pouco na zona sul,a miníma ficou-se pelos 9.5ºC,mais um dia de muito sol  com céu limpo,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,com 20.5ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2012 às 14:17)

Boas,sol quentinho ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (3 Out 2012 às 17:38)

Boas tardes
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura hoje chegou aos 26.1ºC
Temperatura actual 25.2ºC
P1015hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2012 às 18:04)

Boas,tarde com temperatura amena mas com um sol abrazador ,a temperatura já em queda e céu limpo,com 23.5ºC e vento fraco de SSW.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2012 às 18:34)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, a manhã foi cheia de nevoeiro e céu nublado. Desde o final da manhã, o céu tornou-se limpo ou pouco nublado por cumulus, com vento moderado.

Atual 19,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2012 às 20:35)

boas

de volta a Santa comba, onde o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. não tenho os valores das temperaturas de hoje. 

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, agora sem vento e sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2012 às 21:52)

Boas,vento fraco de NW,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2012 às 22:01)

Por aqui céu limpo e 14,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,5ºC / 20,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2012 às 22:30)

Por este lado *13,7ºC*

Extremos de: *6,8ºC  20,9ºC*


----------



## panda (3 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Noite com céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 15.4ºC e 48%hr
P 1017hpa
Dados de hoje: 11.3ºC / 26.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de muito sol e seco...hoje vai estar mais ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 13:08)

Vai ficando  com sol muito quente ,com 23.6ºC e o vento continua fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 14:33)

Vai subindo ,com 25.4ºC...nunca mais chove .


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, o céu está limpo, como aliás desde que o sol nasceu. Durante a madrugada o tempo esteve algo fresco, e com alguma neblina.

Mínima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 15:35)

Por aqui a sirene dos bombeiros já toca ...já vejo fumo a poente ,com esta secura toda e ,outra coisa não se espera ,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Out 2012 às 16:18)

Boas,

dia com manhã fresca (* mínima de 4,5ºC*) mas com uma tarde bastante agradável. Temperatura actual *24,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Ainda muito sol e ambiente morno,com 25.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 26.6ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Out 2012 às 18:12)

Céu limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura actual 25.4ºC
Máxima de hoje 26.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 20:04)

Já de noite de todo  e vento nulo,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2012 às 20:33)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, apesar de ter havido nevoeiro nas primeiras horas da manha... não houve vento por aqui. 
´
temperaturas: 
10.6ºC de minima
26.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, não ha vento e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2012 às 22:03)

Nada se mexe  com vento nulo,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Out 2012 às 22:41)

Temperatura actual 16.7ºC e 27%hr
Dados de hoje: 11.1ºC / 26.7ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Por agora céu limpo e 12,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 22,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2012 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

Hoje promete ,e já se nota ,céu limpo e um sol que até escalda ,com 23.8ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2012 às 14:08)

Céu limpo e vento quente ESE,com 26.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2012 às 15:07)

23.9ºC no Sarzedo, o que é bem quentinho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2012 às 15:18)

Vai aquecendo ,com 27.4ºC e vento  de ESE.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2012 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, o dia nasceu solarengo e estranhamentente visto, visto às 9h30 ter já 18ºC... Entretanto, o sol mantém, há algum vento moderado e a torreira avança, como se em julho estivéssemos... 

Atuais 25,6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## panda (5 Out 2012 às 19:15)

Dia marcado por muito sol e vento nulo, com a temperatura a chegar aos 28.9ºC
Temperatura actual 22.6ºC e 21%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 11.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2012 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente de céu limpo, com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio nas primeiras horas da manha. 
não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

11.5ºC de minima
29.2ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 18.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2012 às 23:44)

Boas,tarde de verão com ,este gajo nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,é só para chatear ,noite quase de verão ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco de SSW.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 28.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Out 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 17.1ºC
HR 76%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de SE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia .

Hoje o ambiente na rua bem melhor ,depois do escaldão de ontem ,muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2012 às 12:59)

Uma amplitude de 26,0ºC ontem em Mirandela, os vales são tramados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2012 às 16:04)

Boas,algumas nuvens e um sol abrasador ,com 23.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2012 às 16:39)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 21.4ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 17:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma amplitude de 26,0ºC ontem em Mirandela, os vales são tramados



Há uns tempo Mirandela andava com problemas...parece-me ultimamente não tão extremada...mas não sei se esses valores serão realmente fidedignos Mário...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco de SSW,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Out 2012 às 18:21)

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 22.4ºC e 30%hr 
Temperatura máxima 24.4ºC
P 1020hpa


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2012 às 18:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> Há uns tempo Mirandela andava com problemas...parece-me ultimamente não tão extremada...mas não sei se esses valores serão realmente fidedignos Mário...



Não sei se o Mário tem alguma informação sobre a estação de Mirandela, eu não tenho. Por isso não posso afirmar que a estação esteja a funcionar correctamente, mas esses valores de temperatura são bem plausíveis em função das condições meteorológicas que ontem se verificaram.

Hoje o cenário está bem diferente, o céu tem estado quase sempre tapado por nuvens altas, o que fez reduzir a amplitude térmica.

Extremos de ontem aqui:
7,0ºC / 25,0ºC

Extremos de hoje:
10,9ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 18:41)

Dan disse:


> Não posso afirmar que a estação esteja a funcionar correctamente, mas esses valores de temperatura são bem plausíveis em função das condições meteorológicas que ontem se verificaram.
> 
> Hoje o cenário está bem diferente, o céu tem estado quase sempre tapado por nuvens altas, o que fez reduzir a amplitude térmica.
> 
> ...



Sim...é provável que sejam verdadeiros os valores, atendendo que Chaves e Carrazeda de Ansiães tenha tido valores relativamente próximos...amplitude térmica elevada nesta transição de Verão/Outono nestas regiões onde as tardes são quentes e as noite já bem frescas...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2012 às 19:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Há uns tempo Mirandela andava com problemas...parece-me ultimamente não tão extremada...mas não sei se esses valores serão realmente fidedignos Mário...



Os valores tal como disse o Dan são plausíveis, daí não desconfiar, embora os valores de humidade estejam de certeza "aldrabados" pois a humidade não variou ao longo do dia todo, agora daí os valores de temperatura estarem incorrectos já é outra coisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2012 às 19:25)

Neblusidade alta e vento nulo ,já vai descendo com alguma embalagem a temperatura ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2012 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado por nuvens altas. nao houve vento por estes lados. 

temperaturas: 

11.3ºC de minima

29.2ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2012 às 22:51)

Meio nublado e vento fraco de NW,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Out 2012 às 11:35)

Bons dias
Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 21ºC e 39%hr
P 1025
Mínima desta madrugada 14.6ºC


----------



## panda (7 Out 2012 às 17:37)

Temperatura hoje chegou aos 29.4ºC
Temperatura actual 28.4ºC
P 1022hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2012 às 19:19)

Boas,mais um dia ...já chateia ,com 23.4ºC e vento nulo,nuvens altas a chegar .

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 27.7ºC .


----------



## Serrano (7 Out 2012 às 19:42)

19.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas... não houve vento. 

temperatura: 

13.8ºC de minima
27.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,ainda com temperatura tropical ,nublado e abafado ,com 21.3ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Tudo calmo,nada se mexe ,com 20.3ºC .


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

por Bragança a minha estação regista *22,7ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *11,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2012 às 12:44)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de ...enfim ,sol bem quentinho ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 26.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2012 às 14:17)

Boas,já escalda ,com 29.0ºC   e já algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2012 às 15:40)

Mais nuvens a fazer sombra ,mas continua ,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## kelinha (8 Out 2012 às 16:45)

Alguém me sabe dizer como andou a temperatura em Foz Côa hoje à tarde? Tenho um "relato" de que estavam 40ºC, cerca das 14h30, e isso parece-me muitooooo exagerado! Mas não queria "mandar vir" sem ter conhecimento de causa hehehe


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 16:52)

kelinha disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer como andou a temperatura em Foz Côa hoje à tarde? Tenho um "relato" de que estavam 40ºC, cerca das 14h30, e isso parece-me muitooooo exagerado! Mas não queria "mandar vir" sem ter conhecimento de causa hehehe



Esta tarde ? Muito provavelmente a atingir estaria a atingir agora, mas muito dificilmente mais de 32ºC/33ºC, tendo em conta que Foz Côa (cidade) fica consideravelmente alta 350/400 m. 40ºC só se no vale da vilariça mas acho muito complicado, só se 35ºC.


----------



## kelinha (8 Out 2012 às 16:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta tarde ? Muito provavelmente a atingir estaria a atingir agora, mas muito dificilmente mais de 32ºC/33ºC, tendo em conta que Foz Côa (cidade) fica consideravelmente alta 350/400 m. 40ºC só se no vale da vilariça mas acho muito complicado, só se 35ºC.



Segundo o AccuWeather, o pico da temperatura deu-se às 16h, com 31ºC... às 14h estariam 29ºC... Mas confesso que como não conheço a zona, não queria entrar em contradições, correndo o risco de estar errada...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 17:01)

kelinha disse:


> Segundo o AccuWeather, o pico da temperatura deu-se às 16h, com 31ºC... às 14h estariam 29ºC... Mas confesso que como não conheço a zona, não queria entrar em contradições, correndo o risco de estar errada...



Pois, eu pensei que fosse alguém que te tivesse dito algo, pois pelo accuweather isso é estimativa deles muitas das vezes. Para temperaturas reais e fidedignas ir aqui. A zona é muito quente sem dúvida, mas temos que ter em conta a altura do ano em que estamos.


----------



## kelinha (8 Out 2012 às 17:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois, eu pensei que fosse alguém que te tivesse dito algo, pois pelo accuweather isso é estimativa deles muitas das vezes. Para temperaturas reais e fidedignas ir aqui.. A zona é muito quente sem dúvida, mas temos que ter em conta a altura do ano em que estamos.



Também fui aí! Mas só tinha os dados das estações de Carrazêda de Ansiães e Moncorvo, que não tinham temperaturas nadaaa semelhantes a 40ºC! :P 
Oh, deixam o carro «à chapa do sol» durante horas, depois dá nisto :P 

Obrigada, Mário! 

EDIT: Mário, sim, foi alguém que me transmitiu as informações dos 40ºC! Eu é que fui a alguns sites, Accuweather incluído, para tentar descobrir se essa informação seria de alguma forma fidedigna


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2012 às 17:54)

Boas,mais sol e menos nuvens ,com 27.4ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC /29.3ºC .


----------



## panda (8 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de SE
Temperatura 24.7ºC e 31%hr
P 1021hpa
Temperatura máxima 27.5ºC


----------



## belem (8 Out 2012 às 19:47)

kelinha disse:


> Também fui aí! Mas só tinha os dados das estações de Carrazêda de Ansiães e Moncorvo, que não tinham temperaturas nadaaa semelhantes a 40ºC! :P
> Oh, deixam o carro «à chapa do sol» durante horas, depois dá nisto :P
> 
> Obrigada, Mário!
> ...



Sem dúvida, que por exemplo na zona das gravuras ( que é um zona bastante baixa, em muitos locais), faz muito mais calor do que a maior parte das pessoas aqui do forum pensa ( e digo isto porque conheço quem estuda a meteorologia da zona e porque eu próprio já visitei o local), mas esse valor parece-me elevado demais, pelo menos para hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Boas, um dia muito abafado  muitas nuvens pode ser que 

*Temp. 21.7ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de NW*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2012 às 20:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ao final da tarde... já choveu aqui... caiu fraca e durante uns 30 minutos por volta das 17:30h... não houve vento. apesar disso o dia foi quente... 

temperaturas: 

15.6ºC de minima
27.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto não ha vento e sigo com 20.8ºC, está abafado lá fora.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2012 às 20:36)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi uma manhã de sol e neblina, que rápido se tornou amena e com muitas nuvens.
Ao longo da tarde, a nebulosidade foi aumentando, chovendo fraco ao final desta.

Atuais 20,8ºC e 71%HR, com 0,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2012 às 21:46)

Boas,vento fraco de NW...hoje com um cheirinho a brisa ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Out 2012 às 22:14)

Temperatura 19.9ºC e a humidade a subir 53%hr
p 1023hpa


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2012 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 14,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia, por Bragança a temperatura ainda não foi além dos *13,9ºC* depois da mínima de *10,9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2012 às 15:38)

Boa tarde .

Manhã com céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo,durou até ao meio da manhã,as nuvens já foram mais,do que neste momento  ,que chegaram pelo final da manhã,muito sol e vento de SSW,ambiente com o sol ,com 27.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2012 às 18:34)

Ainda com muito sol e céu limpo,muitas nuvens a   poente,com 24.6ºC e vento moderado de WNW...muito bom,alguma frescura .

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2012 às 20:39)

Céu limpo e vento mais fraco de WNW,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Out 2012 às 21:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, encobriu e choveu fraco mas intensamente de vez em quando. 
não houve vento. depois da chuva ficou um bafo terrível na rua... e ate agora tem estado muito abafado. 

temperaturas: 

13.4ºC de minima
25.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, não ha vento e sigo ainda com uns abafados 19.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2012 às 21:54)

Boa noite. 

Por cá, foi uma manhã de muitas nuvéns, mas tempo calmissímo. Ao longo da tarde foi chovendo, fraco, mas ainda não tenho dados concretos.

Neste momento, céu nublado e vento fraco, e com forte nevoeiro em formação...


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2012 às 21:54)

Por Bragança choveu um pouco ao inicio da tarde, registo de *1,0mm*

De resto, o dia foi ameno, com temperaturas entre os *10,9ºC* e os *21,1ºC*.


----------



## panda (9 Out 2012 às 23:36)

Temperatura actual 19.1ºC e 60%hr
P 1020hpa
Dados de hoje : 15.5ºC / 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2012 às 13:11)

Bom dia.

Pela manhãzinha...nevoeiro e céu muito nublado,até ao meio da manhã ,neste momento muito sol e nuvens altas ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2012 às 14:46)

Menos sol e mais nuvens altas,hoje o ambiente já sente mais fresco ,o vento já mais intenso de WSW,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2012 às 18:36)

Algum sol e nuvens altas,vento de SWW,com 22.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2012 às 20:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto e com nevoeiro da parte da manha, e muito nublado com algumas abertas da parte da tarde... não houve vento... 

temperaturas: 

17.3ºC de minima
25.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, o vento sopra agora fraco desde o fim da tarde... sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Bom dia!

Chove com alguma intensidade aqui em Bragança. 

Estão 16.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2012 às 14:26)

Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 19ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Boa tarde .

Esta manhã acordei com chuva fraca até ao meio da manhã ...até que fim,que isto já está mudar de cenário ,pelos dados do IM,diz que choveu 4.0mm entre as 12/13h ,fui ver o sat. e radar do IM,vejo que foi uma nuvem mais carregada que passou a N da cidade,pela zona S da cidade foi 0.0mm ,muitas nuvens com abertas e vento moderado WSW,com 21.7ºC e muito bom de ambiente na rua .


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2012 às 14:56)

Serrano disse:


> Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 19ºC na zona baixa da cidade.



Condições mais favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação na vertente oeste da serra da Estrela.
Loriga vai nos 14mm hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2012 às 15:18)

Neste momento com chuva puxada a vento moderado de WNW ,parte do céu encoberto,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, foi uma manhã de céu nublado e chuva moderada.

Atuais 20,1ºC e 9,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2012 às 18:28)

O resto da tarde ainda foi de algum sol,neste momento o sol vai-se embora por trás de nuvens altas e médias a poente ,por aqui mais limpo o céu,com 18.7ºc e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2012 às 19:41)

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade e alguns pingos que não deu para acumular 
Temperatura actual 17.1ºC e 49%hr
Vento fraco
P 1015hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2012 às 19:46)

Hoje sim...já se sente a refrescar ,já estava com saudades deste fresco,com 17.0ºC com boa brisa ,a miníma ainda vai ser ultrapassada .


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Boas noites neste momento registo 16.5ºC com céu algo nublado
61% HR
1013 hpa
vento fraco de SW

Choveu mas não deu para acumular durante a madrugada e pela hora de almoço.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2012 às 20:28)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de aguaceiros moderados durante a madrugada e manha. de tarde já não choveu por aqui. o vento soprou fraco durante todo o dia. 

temperaturas: 

18.5ºC de minima
23.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2012 às 22:09)

Algumas nuvens e vai refrescando ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2012 às 23:10)

Temperatura 15.7ºC e 54%hr
Vento fraco de NE
P 1016hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2012 às 13:31)

Bom dia .

Hoje muito sol e algumas nuvens ,ambiente na rua bem bom ,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2012 às 17:01)

Céu limpo e ambiente já a refrescar ,vento moderado de NW,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 23.2ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

céu pouco nublado e 17,7ºC neste momento.


Extremos de hoje:

7,2ºC / 18,9ºC


Já não devemos voltar a ter dias quentes este ano.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2012 às 17:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto da parte da manha por neblina e algum nevoeiro, e de tarde o ceu foi dominado pelo sol... não houve vento por aqui. 

temperaturas:

13.3ºC de minima
22.4ºC de maxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 20.9ºC 

NOTA: mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## panda (12 Out 2012 às 18:08)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 20ºC e 23%hr
Temperatura máxima 22.7ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 11.3ºC
P 1016hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2012 às 19:41)

Boas,céu limpo e refrescando ,com 17.2ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2012 às 21:28)

Actuais,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco de NW...bem bom .


----------



## panda (12 Out 2012 às 21:45)

Temperatura já nos 13.5ºC e 45%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2012 às 07:04)

Boas, arrefeceu bastante

*Temp. 4.1ºC 
HR 98%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

um céu quase sem nuvens e 7,5ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 4,6ºC esta manhã. O primeiro valor inferior a 5ºC desde finais de Maio.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Out 2012 às 11:23)

Covilhã com mínima de inverno também...5,7ºC (dados meteocovilha.com)


----------



## panda (13 Out 2012 às 13:41)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 20.2ºC e 22%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 7.8ºC
P 1016hpa


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2012 às 18:04)

16.3ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 19.9ºC e de uma mínima de 6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2012 às 18:52)

Boas,a noite fresca,manhã com céu limpo,pela tarde nuvens altas ,ambiente na rua muito bom,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Temperatura actual 17ºC e 24%hr
P 1013hpa
T Máxima 22.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2012 às 21:04)

Vento fraco de WNW,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Out 2012 às 21:29)

Noite já bastante fresquinha 13ºC e 30%hr


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2012 às 23:01)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, o dia esteve ameno mas a noite foi bem fresquinha... não houve vento, mas correu uma brisa fria ao longo do dia...

temperaturas: 

19.1ºC de maxima
8.6ºC de minima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## panda (13 Out 2012 às 23:32)

Temperatura actual 12.3ºC e 36%hr
Dados de hoje: 7.8ºC / 22.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia, hoje temos  

*Temp. 13.0ºC
HR 95%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 2.9 de NE
Precipitação 0.7 mm*


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

céu muito nublado e 13,0ºC por agora.

Alguma chuva durante a noite e um valor mínimo de 9,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta em Bragança, de momento não chove e não há vento.

13.2ºC e 1.8mm na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Serrano (14 Out 2012 às 16:22)

18.4ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a ganhar terreno às nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2012 às 16:24)

Boa tarde.

Dia de muitas nuvens ...entre as 11/12h ,por duas vezes chuviscou,só molhou o chão e levei com ela ,andando eu a cortar a relva do jardim ,vento a ficar moderado e com 20.3ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Out 2012 às 18:25)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade e alguns aguaceiros fracos que não deu para acumular
P 1011hpa
Temperatura actual 14.8ºC e 44%hr
A temperatura máxima foi de 19.5ºC
Mínima desta madrugada 9.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2012 às 19:33)

Boas,céu limpo e um vendaval de vento fresco ,rajadas fortes de WNW ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2012 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu posso dizer que esta semana foram de factos os dias que determinaram o início do outono. A manhã acordou com chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado de NW.
À tarde, céu pouco nublado com vento forte em rajadas de W/SW, tempo fresco.

Atuais 11,1ºC e 52%HR, com 3,2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Vento mais fraco de WNW,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2012 às 21:45)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu encoberto com aguaceiros moderados. praticamente não houve vento. 
da parte da tarde o céu já ficou nublado, sem chuva... quando sai por volta das  15h estava a levantar-se vento. 

temperaturas: 

9.7ºC de minima
15.1ºC (as 15h)

atuais: 

de volta a santa comba ainda não choveu, o vento soprou forte ate ao final da tarde, e sigo com uns fresquinhos: 12.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 04:18)

Madrugada fresca na Estrela, imagino que esta madrugada pelo menos os pontos acima dos 1500metros terão mínima negativas certamente...às 3h o cenário já era este...com aquele vento quase a 40km/h o frio que não se deve sentir...


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2012 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

céu pouco nublado e 12,1ºC por agora.

Mínima de 4,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2012 às 12:36)

Bom dia .

Noite mais fresca e mais sol hoje ...por enquanto ,ambiente ainda morninho ,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2012 às 15:17)

Boas ,céu limpo e muito sol,vento fraco com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2012 às 17:14)

Céu limpo e o vento a aumentar de NW,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Out 2012 às 17:57)

Céu com algumas nuvens dispersas e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 17.5ºC e 24%hr
Temperatura máxima 20.8ºC
Mínima desta madrugada 8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu foi um dia de muito sol, com algumas nuvens porém para o final da tarde. O vento foi fraco a moderado do quadrante E/N.

Atuais 14,0ºC e 58%HR, com mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Out 2012 às 19:59)

já com 13.6ºC e 35%hr
Hoje promete ser uma noite fria
Vento calmo


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2012 às 20:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado, e sem vento... apesar do frio de manha, a tarde ate foi agradável... 

temperaturas: 

7.1ºC de minima
21.0ºC de máxima

atuais:

céu pouco nublado,s em vento e sigo com 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2012 às 20:59)

Vento de NW,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Out 2012 às 23:09)

Vento nulo e céu limpo
Temperatura actual 11.1ºC e 44%hr
P 1016hpa


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2012 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

céu muito nublado e 10,0ºC.

Mínima de 9,7ºC e alguma chuva durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Muitas nuvens e espera-se pela ,com 17.2ºC de outonal e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (16 Out 2012 às 13:31)

Céu com muita nebulosidade e vento na média 10Km/h
Temperatura actual 16.1ºC e 29%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 14:10)

Muitas nuvens com vento de SWS,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Temperatura nos 16ºC e 34%hr. Céu com muita nebulosidade e vento fraco
P 1013hpa
Temperatura máxima 18.8ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,tudo calmo com algumas nuvens ,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Boas, por aqui muitas nuvens e sem 

*Temp. 18.1ºC
HR 59%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento 11.5 km/h de SW*


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2012 às 19:28)

Céu muito nublado e 14,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,7ºC / 14,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Out 2012 às 20:21)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto passando a nublado ao meio da tarde. 
não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

10.2ºC de minima
20.8ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 20:44)

Vento muito fraco com 15.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2012 às 21:38)

Por agora *17.5ºC*
*Vento 18 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2012 às 23:06)

Muitas estrelas ,com vento muito fraco,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Out 2012 às 07:15)

Bom dia, começou a  depois de muito vento

*Temp. 16.2ºC
HR 86%
Pressão 1006 hPa
Vento 7.2 km/h de W
Precipitação 1.0 mm*


----------



## carlitinhos (17 Out 2012 às 09:00)

bom dia por aqui e depois de um largo periodo de seca finalmente uma manhã á antiga, chuvinha de Outono.


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2012 às 09:48)

bom dia, desde as 6 horas que vai  bem, pelas 9 tinha 15mm acumulados, agora chove intensamente  que maravilha


----------



## panda (17 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Bons dias
Finalmente a chuva já acumulados 22.7mm
Temperatura actual 11.5ºC e 76%hr
Vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2012 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

A chuva também tem sido presença constante em Bragança nas ultimas horas, sem grandes intensidades mas certinha, a estação do nosso companheiro Z13 regista até ao momento 14.5mm.


----------



## panda (17 Out 2012 às 12:28)

E continua a já vai com 29.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2012 às 13:38)

Boa tarde .

Já chegou ,desde as 10.30h,começou fraca,agora já vai embalada ,céu todo tapadinho ,como eu gosto ,com 13.8ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## CSOF (17 Out 2012 às 14:01)

Boa tarde, por estes lados a chuva já rendeu 20 mm


----------



## Serrano (17 Out 2012 às 14:21)

Continua a chover na Covilhã, com 12ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2012 às 14:54)

Boas,continua certinha ,vento mais fraco de SSW,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Out 2012 às 15:57)

Por agora a chuva parou e deu lugar ao nevoeiro 
acumulada até ao momento 36mm
Temperatura 13ºC e 77%hr
P 1007hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2012 às 16:15)

Neste momento é a sério ,chuva e vento de SSW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2012 às 16:44)

a cantaros  e muito nevoeiro a cima dos 500m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2012 às 19:34)

Ainda  continua,desde as dez meia da manhã,ainda não dei descanso ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi dia de chuva, forte à tarde à tarde.

Atuais 13,6ºC e 70%HR, com 32,1mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2012 às 20:11)

boas 

por aqui o dia chegou com muita chuvinha que durou ate ao meio da manha, passando a regime de aguaceiros. ainda houve umas abertas ao meio da tarde... não houve vento durante a manha, de tarde já soprou temporariamente moderado...

temperaturas: 

14.5ºC de minima
20.1ºC de máxima

atuais. 

céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva até ao momento, agora sem vento e sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Ainda continua  fraca,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## panda (17 Out 2012 às 23:29)

Céu nublado a espera de mais , que devera ser forte no dia de amanha 
acumulada *40.0mm*
Temperatura actual 12.7ºC e 64%hr
Dados de hoje: 11.4 / 14.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2012 às 09:40)

Às 9h, P.Douradas (a 1380m de altitude) estava com apenas 3,1ºC.

A estrada N338, que dá acesso à Torre, está, pela primeira vez este Outono, fechada devido à neve.


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2012 às 10:13)

Também me lembrei da neve quando passei no Alto São Gião (840msnm) às 09 horas, porque estavam 6.5ºC e chovia bastante. Fiquei logo a pensar que devia estar a nevar na Torre...


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Out 2012 às 10:16)

A webcam da estância (turistrela) dá imagens do terraço de um hotel com vista para a piscina em vez de ser das pistas


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 10:27)

Bons dias 

André estive a falar com um amigo que trabalha na Serra e disse que esta a nevar na lagoa comprida desde as 5 da manha, as estradas ja estão cortadas pa torre, maravilha


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 10:30)

com a quantidade de precipitação que esta cair deve acumular bem na Torre, ja disse para tirar fotos


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2012 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

7,9ºC e chuva fraca, mas contínua, a base das nuvens pelos 800m.

Mínima de 7,5ºC até ao momento. Começam os dias realmente frescos.


----------



## panda (18 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Bons dias
Manha chuvosa já com *11.7mm*
Temperatura 9.4ºC e 77%hr
P 1005hpa


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã chuvosa em Bragança, por agora 12.1ºC e 16.5mm na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2012 às 11:31)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Mais uma manhã chuvosa em Bragança, por agora 12.1ºC e 16.5mm na estação da ESA-IPB.



Esses dados são de ontem à mesma hora. Hoje está um pouco mais fresco. Aqui tenho 8,0ºC agora.


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 12:37)

ora ai esta a primeira foto, tirada do facebook com a autoria do sr. José Armando Ramos da Covilhã.


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 12:50)

Eu costumo guiar-me pelo meteoexploration em questões de neve e ontem davam 11cm de acumulação para a torre para o dia de quinta de manha, hoje dão 10cm, daqui a pouco vão-me informar a acumulação na torre ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2012 às 13:40)

Boas,continua  por cá   certinha e direita,sem vento ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2012 às 15:58)

Boas,continua  em forma de aguaceiros ,com 10.5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2012 às 16:13)

Dan disse:


> Esses dados são de ontem à mesma hora. Hoje está um pouco mais fresco. Aqui tenho 8,0ºC agora.



Ui.. Tens razão a estação não tinha os dados actualizados, hoje está mais fresco e a precipitação também foi menor...Peço desculpa pelo lapso .

Continuamos com um dia muito cinzento e com 8.2ºC e 10.2mm na estação da ESAB-IPB


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 16:32)

Na Torre esta tarde pelas 15:30 tirada pelo meu colega no cimo da torre


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 16:38)

Já é uma boa acumulação para a altura do ano em que estamos


----------



## panda (18 Out 2012 às 17:33)

fraca. acumulados até ao momento *16.0mm* 
Temperatura actual 10.2ºC e 66%hr
P 1003hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Já vai em dois dias sem se ver o sol ,continua pingando e o céu menos escuro por nuvens médias,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Bela foto Norther....Estou observando a Escocia , precipitações constantes com temperaturas baixas. Penso que para o mês que vem já fique branco por lá tambem..


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 18:56)

Outra com vista para Pousada abandonada na Torre


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2012 às 19:04)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu foi um dia de muita chuva, não tanta como ontem, mais mais persistente. Durante a manhã foi moderada e constante, à tarde fraca e esporádica.
O vento foi moderado, passando a fraco do quadrante SW.

Atuais 10,4ºC e 75%HR, com 17,7mm.


----------



## panda (18 Out 2012 às 19:17)

acumulada até ao momento *17.2mm*
Temperatura 9.3ºC e 71%hr
P 1003hpa


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 19:21)

estive a falar agora com meu colega e diz-me que ja não neva, há muito nevoeiro, o que é mau para a neve se aguentar, a cota de neve no solo é acima dos 1700m e com uma acumulação entre os 5 a 10 cm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2012 às 22:44)

Tudo calmo ,com céu muito nublado,não chove,com 9.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2012 às 22:57)

Chuva chuva e mais chuva, assim foi a viagem até cá acima  um mimo.

De momento por aqui vai pigando, 8,5ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (18 Out 2012 às 23:27)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 8.8ºC e 73%hr
P 1006hpa
acumulada hoje *17.2mm*
acumulada ontem *40.0mm*


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Já tinha saudades deste tempo Outonal 

Por agora 7.8ºC e 11.7mm na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2012 às 07:26)

Bom dia, ontem a  chegou aos *15.7 mm*

*Temp. 8.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1006 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2012 às 10:32)

Mínima de 4.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado, enquanto na Cova da Beira reina o nevoeiro.


----------



## panda (19 Out 2012 às 11:09)

Muito nevoeiro e vento nulo
Temperatura 8ºC e 80%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 6.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro ,com céu encoberto e vento nulo,com 8.5ºC...bem bom,fresquinho .


----------



## Norther (19 Out 2012 às 11:41)

Ao contrario do que se passa na Cova da Beira na Serra o dia é de sol e ja conta com muitos visitantes na Torre informação do meu amigo, diz que parecem enxames


----------



## Norther (19 Out 2012 às 13:03)

Vista para a Cova da Beira esta manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 13:10)

Boas fotos !O céu continua encoberto e ambiente ainda fresco ,com 9.4ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 15:09)

Boas,ao terçeiro dia o sol já apareceu ,por momentos curtos,ajudou a recuperar um pouco a temperatura ,muitas nuvens e vento fraco de NW,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Out 2012 às 15:17)

Maria Papoila disse:


> A webcam da estância (turistrela) dá imagens do terraço de um hotel com vista para a piscina em vez de ser das pistas



Boas pessoal.
Julgo ser do Hotel dos Carqueijais, a cerca de 1100/1200 metros. Poderiam disponibilizar também das Penhas da Saúde e da Torre.
Alguém sabe se existe alguma outra forma de observar a web da torre?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 15:28)

Olá Sanxito, Santa Marta do Pinhal a relação a Lisboa, no geo por ex. existe alguma diferença de temperatura por ser mais ao sul ou não...Cumprimentos.


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Out 2012 às 15:51)

Só quando a estância abrir, é que devem voltar a ligar a webcam da Torre! acho eu, ou senão está avariada e por isso ligaram esta!!


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2012 às 16:23)

A montanhas aqui a norte, esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 16:40)

Sol e nuvens ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2012 às 17:48)

Começou a chover aqui em Viseu, contrariando as previsões do meteo, que davam céu pouco nublado para a tarde.

Começaram por ser chuviscos, mas de momento já cai com bastante intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Algumas nuvens e sem sol,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2012 às 18:09)

A chuva vai aumentando de intensidade, neste momento já tem proporções diluvianas.
----
neste momento caem só uns chuviscos, mas foram 45 minutos bem intensos


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2012 às 18:33)

Já cheira a neve...! 

Boas fotos Norther e Dan!


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2012 às 18:40)

Por Bragança o calor foi embora de vez....

Ontem, num perfeito chuvoso dia de outono a temperatura variou entre os *7,1ºC* e os *10,7ºC *  (*7,4mm* recolhidos)

Hoje, o tempo esteve seco e a temperatura variou entre os *3,6ºC* e os *14,5ºC*


Neste momento registo *11,2ºC*


----------



## panda (19 Out 2012 às 18:43)

Céu com nuvens e claros. Vento nulo
Temperatura actual 10.8ºC e 53%hr
P 1011hpa
Temperatura máxima 15.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2012 às 19:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto da parte da manha e nublado durante a tarde, mas com o sol a marcar presença... as 17h fui a Nelas e Chovia com intensidade por lá... 

temperaturas: 

9.5ºC de minima
17.9ºC de máxima

atuais:

céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2012 às 21:13)

Céu meio nublado,vento muito fraco de N,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Out 2012 às 21:22)

Boas, um dia com nevoeiro de manhã, sol ao meio dia e nublado à noite

*Temp. 10.2ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de S*


----------



## ACalado (19 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Belas fotos Norther e Dan, este ano a Neve visitou-nos mais cedo espero ser um bom prenúncio!


----------



## panda (19 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Noite bastante fria 
Temperatura actual 7.9ºC e 67%hr


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia companheiros,

Esta semana estarei neste tópico, mais junto à Serra da Estrela (bem próximo de Gouveia), céu praticamente limpo, *16,4ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...a E/SE na zona da Guarda nebulosidade algo sugestiva


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Out 2012 às 12:20)

Bom dia, foi uma manhã muito  *3.5ºC

Temp. 17.7ºC
HR 50%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## panda (20 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Céu com algumas nuvens dispersas 
Temperatura 17.1ºC  e 29%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 4.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2012 às 15:38)

Dia quente por aqui, levo já 17,7ºC, não tarda tou nos 18ºC.

Vento nulo, parece primavera.


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2012 às 17:47)

14.8ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 15.9ºC e uma mínima de 4.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2012 às 19:06)

Boas,dia de muito sol e subida de temperatura,bom para o passeio ,e foi que eu fiz ,depois de algumas nuvens pela tarde,agora já passou a limpo novamente,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2012 às 21:02)

Vai arrefecendo bem, o que é costume por cá...a tarde esteve muito agradável, enquanto trabalhava no campo deu para andar de t-shirt, cerca de 17-18ºc...
Por agora *10,1ºc* e a humidade relativa nos *78%*...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2012 às 22:47)

Mínima de 6,1ºC e máxima de 18,5ºC.

De momento 10,3ºC, vamos lá ver até onde vai. Esta noite já não deverá descer tanto.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2012 às 22:51)

A descer bem por estas bandas, actuais *7,3ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2012 às 22:57)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Olá Sanxito, Santa Marta do Pinhal a relação a Lisboa, no geo por ex. existe alguma diferença de temperatura por ser mais ao sul ou não...Cumprimentos.



Mais a sul, perto do mar ( que está a 17-20ºC nesta altura do ano), menor altitude e fracas condições para a inversão termica..
Há imensos factores..hehe..

Cá, ao contrario de boa parte do Brasil temos humidades absolutas bastante baixas, mesmo no Verão, pelo que mais do que a altitude importa as formas do relevo..baixios mesmo que pequenos podem gerar inversões térmicas de varios graus..noites frias e dias quentes..

A região de Lisboa e todo o litoral SW e Algarve  são os locais mais amenos em Portugal ( salvo alguns vales que mesmo nessa região chegam a ter inversões fortes e noites muito frias)..


----------



## panda (20 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Temperatura actual 9.4ºC e 58%hr
Dados de hoje: 4.5ºC / 18.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2012 às 23:42)

Boas,tudo calmo com muitas estrelas  no céu,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Bem fresco, continuo sem vento, temperatura já nos *6,1ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...noite de inversão térmica certamente...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2012 às 01:50)

Continua a descer o termómetro, muita humidade com *5,2ºc*...


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2012 às 09:41)

Bom dia,

céu com algumas nuvens altas a sul e 4,9ºC por agora.

Mínima de 2,2ºC e a primeira geada da temporada aqui nas redondezas.


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2012 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

De facto, manhã fresquinha! Mínima de *+1,4ºC*.

Neste momento o sol vai aquecendo o ambiente, *4,6ºC* actuais.


Bom domingo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Boas,por aqui o dia nasceu com muitas nuvens e continua,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2012 às 14:37)

Mínima de 5,7ºC, de momento 18,0ºC, estou a 0,5ºC de atingir a máxima de ontem, não esperava tanto calor hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Boas,o céu continua muito nublado,ainda não ,com 14.8ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (21 Out 2012 às 16:50)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 15ºC e 56%hr
Mínima desta madrugada *4.3ºC*
Máxima *15.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (21 Out 2012 às 17:50)

13.1ºC no Sarzedo, com ameaça de chuva...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2012 às 18:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mínima de 5,7ºC, de momento 18,0ºC, estou a 0,5ºC de atingir a máxima de ontem, não esperava tanto calor hoje.



Máxima de 19,2ºC mais 0,7ºC que ontem. 

Por agora céu muito nublado e negro, vamos lá ver que virá pra noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2012 às 18:33)

Tudo igual ,sem chuva ,com 14.5ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2012 às 19:53)

Boa tarde, mínima de *3,1ºc* durante a madrugada...

Por aqui esteve muito nublado mas não chegou a chover...mas certamente terá chovido a mais de 800metros na serra...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2012 às 20:57)

Boas,por aqui o manto de nuvens não deixa descer a temperatura,com 13.9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (21 Out 2012 às 22:55)

Tudo calmo com céu muito nublado
Temperatura actual 13.5ºC e 66%hr
Dados de hoje: 4.3ºC / 15.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2012 às 11:23)

Bom dia,

Manhã bem diferente da anterior, mínima acima dos 10ºc e alguns chuviscos não muito expressivos...


----------



## panda (22 Out 2012 às 12:35)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco
acumulada 1.0mm
Temperatura 14.7ºC e 77%hr


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2012 às 13:48)

Por agora 20,0ºC, dia de primavera por aqui .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2012 às 14:47)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu geralmente nublado e sem vento... sigo com uns abafados 23.2ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2012 às 17:04)

Boas ,parece vir semana de animação...venha ela ,a noite e parte da manhã,já foi passada por ,embora fraca ,o sol ainda não espreitou já vai em dois dias,ambiente morno e céu muito nublado,o vento continua quase nulo ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2012 às 18:59)

O céu ainda mais nublado,nuvens baixas a virem de SSW,com 16.6ºC e já com vento fraco de NWN.


Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Out 2012 às 21:23)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 15.6ºC e 72%hr
Dados de hoje: 12.6ºC / 16.6ºC
acumulada *1.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2012 às 21:45)

Boas,noite humida e nuvens baixas,com 15.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## panda (23 Out 2012 às 10:15)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura 17.9ºC e 53%hr


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Ontem a máxima acabou por ser de 21,4ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 12,5ºC, quente pra altura, de momento levo 21,2ºC. Um dia a roçar dias de verão.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2012 às 14:51)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu pouco nublado, 15.7ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

atuais: 

céu nublado por nuvens altas, censo sopra fraco e sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2012 às 16:14)

Boas,boa subida de temperatura ,pela manhã céu limpo com aumento de neblusidade média ,sem sol e ambiente morno,com 22.7ºC e vento de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2012 às 19:24)

Céu meio nublado por nuvens médias,vento muito fraco de ESE,com 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Boas, um dia agradável

*Temp. 22.4ºC
HR 56%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 7.2 km/h de W*


----------



## panda (23 Out 2012 às 19:59)

Céu nublado e vento a intensificar-se 
Temperatura actual 19.9ºC e 38%hr
Tº máxima 21.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Boas,nublado com vento fraco ESE,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2012 às 01:54)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas... não houve vento da parte da tarde... 24.5ºC foi a máxima do dia...´

atuais: 

ceu limpo sem vento e sigo ainda com uns abafados 19.7ºC


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2012 às 11:12)

chove torrencialmente :-) a temperatura ronda os 15ºC na Cova da Beira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 11:25)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já algum tempo,que chove bem ,quase de noite ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 13:00)

Boas,já não  algum tempo,mas o céu continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas a virem de SW,com bom andamento ,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Out 2012 às 14:13)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 16ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2012 às 14:17)

Final da manhã e inicio de tarde com aguaceiros por vezes muito fortes a fazer lembrar as trovoadas da Primavera ou Verão. 

Por agora chuva moderada e 13,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde!

Como o Dan já referiu tivemos alguns períodos de precipitação muito fortes aqui em Bragança, por agora já acalmou, mas continua a chover embora com muito menos intensidade.

Por agora a estação da ESA-IPB regista 12.9ºC 3 17.3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 15:18)

Zona da Mêda por volta das 11h15, IP2.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2012 às 15:25)

De manha choveu o que rendeu até ao momento *4.5mm* 
De momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 17ºC e 50%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 15:44)

O sol já apareceu ,mas o céu continua com muitas nuvens e negras,nalguns sítios,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Muito negro a SWW,já se houve trovoada ,já pinga grosso ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 17:04)

Neste momento trovoada forte por aqui,até faz estremecer as janelas ,chuva,muita ,fez-se de noite ,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 17:17)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente ,a rua parece um rio.


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 17:22)

Pelo radar a célula está agora em cima de Castelo Branco.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 17:34)

É uma célula algo violenta, com varios "rebentamentos" convectivos ( lol..tradução directa de "bursts")...não tenho dados para afirmar se a célula é ou não organizada o suficicente para ser uma supercelula....seriam muito bem vindas fotos e videos!!

A zona sul do distrito de CB deverá ser afectada por esta e mais uma ou duas células que se aproximam desde SW...

Poderão ocorrer grandes picos de precipitação em poucos minutos, e tambem rajadas de vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 17:42)

A chuva já abrandou,mas a sul continua muito negro ,com 14.8ºC e uma boa rega .


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2012 às 18:04)

stormy disse:


> É uma célula algo violenta, com varios "rebentamentos" convectivos ( lol..tradução directa de "bursts")...não tenho dados para afirmar se a célula é ou não organizada o suficicente para ser uma supercelula....seriam muito bem vindas fotos e videos!!
> 
> A zona sul do distrito de CB deverá ser afectada por esta e mais uma ou duas células que se aproximam desde SW...
> 
> Poderão ocorrer grandes picos de precipitação em poucos minutos, e tambem rajadas de vento...



Fotos não tenho.. Mas foi uma boa rega, quase contínua tipo "chuveiro" forte! 

O vento era fraco ou quase nulo.

O aspeto das nuvens é algo difícil de descrever, porque não conseguimos ver o topo das nuvens. Digamos que apenas se visualiza o céu completamente uniforme de nuvens (sem carateristicas especiais), e vinha do lado sul como uma cortina opaca de chuva. 

Digamos que se aqui foi forte, contínua e trovejada, então a meio caminho entre CBranco e o Tejo deve ter sido mesmo tempestuoso (pela imagem de radar)!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi uma manhã até relativamente produtiva no que toca a precipitação. Desde então, tempo ameno, vento moderado a forte do quadrante S, mas chuva nada...

Atual 16,1ºC, com 10,0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Out 2012 às 20:00)

Boas, ao contrário do anunciado, não foi um dia muito tempestuoso, apenas antes de almoço ouviu-se uns trovões e alguma chuva mais forte, de resto um dia calmo 

*Temp. 16.9ºC
HR 71%
Pressão 1007 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de NNE
Precipitação 6.0 mm* 

*Rajada max. 47 km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 21:09)

Boas,o céu está a ficar novamente muito nublado,com 13.5ºC que é a minima até ao momento.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Céu encoberto e novamente aguaceiros ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2012 às 23:12)

Começou a 
Temperatura actual 13.5ºC e 68%hr
acumulada até ao momento *5.0mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2012 às 00:43)

boas

por aqui o dia foi relativamente calmo, só choveu nas primeiras horas da manha como estou no turno da noite não sei se foi forte pois estava a dormir só vi a estrada molhada as 11h quando me levantei...... depois disso o céu esteve geralmente nublado, ao meio da tarde ficou praticamente limpo. 

temperaturas de hoje: 

17.6ºC de minima
22.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## panda (25 Out 2012 às 11:20)

Bons dias
Manha chuvosa já com *13.2mm*
Temperatura actual 14.2ºC e 74%hr
Vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 12:06)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a chuvinha vai abundando com alguma intensidade...por vezes ,com 14.9ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2012 às 12:25)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, não ha vento não chove e sigo com 17.5ºC... 13.8ºC foi a minima do dia. 7
este evento está a ser um fiasco aqui na zona... nem vento nem trovoadas apenas os restos de chuva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 13:22)

Boas,por aqui,vêm ai mais molho ,escuridão total no sul,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 13:46)

Já chegou   em força,com 15.2ºC e muito escuro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 14:02)

É tanta ,que os câes já a bebem de pé ,até se fez de noite,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2012 às 14:05)

14ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, num dia marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2012 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu tem sido um dia muito chuvoso, mas até agora sem trovoadas. O vento fraco a moderado de SW e os aguaceiros moderados marcam também este início de tarde.


A temperatura deverá rondar os 15°C.


----------



## Nickname (25 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Tenho uma duvida relativa aos mapas do meteo, na observação de superficie.
O valor da precipitação às 12 horas por exemplo, é do que choveu entre as 11 e as 12, ou entre as 12 e as 13? suponho que seja entre as 11 e as 12, mas queria ter a certeza.


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 14:57)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho uma duvida relativa aos mapas do meteo, na observação de superficie.
> O valor da precipitação às 12 horas por exemplo, é do que choveu entre as 11 e as 12, ou entre as 12 e as 13? suponho que seja entre as 11 e as 12, mas queria ter a certeza.



Ás 12 horas, refere-se ao intervalo entra as 11h e as 12h. Atenção que as horas encontram-se em UTC, sendo que a hora em Portugal Continental (até ao próximo Domingo) corresponde a UTC+1.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 15:41)

Boas,por aqui continua ,agora vêm ás pacadas,e é com cada pancada de  ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2012 às 16:04)

Boas.

Por cá, a chuva regressou e em força. Chuva moderada constante desde há uma hora, sempre batidinha.
O vento é fraco de SW.

Atuais 15,5ºC, com 15,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 16:17)

Boas,o sol já presente ,mas continua o céu muito nublado e negro em volta,a qualquer momento alguma nuvem pode abrir-se ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Céu ainda muito carregado,mas a sul sobre a serra da gardunha já com alguns claros
 acumulada até ao momento *22.7mm*
Temperatura actual 13.7ºC e 70%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Neste momento tudo negro e chove torrencialmente ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2012 às 16:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento tudo negro e chove torrencialmente ,com 14.8ºC.



Tive agora conhecimento de um tornado em Castelo Branco confirmas?


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2012 às 16:55)

Mau tempo faz estragos em Castelo Branco


Os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir nas últimas horas em Castelo Branco já fizeram alguns estragos. 
Há relato de alguns telhados arrancados na zona industrial da cidade, estando os bombeiros locais no local para avaliar os danos. 
Não há, por enquanto, qualquer registo de feridos.

Rádio Renasnença


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 17:00)

spiritmind disse:


> Tive agora conhecimento de um tornado em Castelo Branco confirmas?



Estou agora a saber,desconhecia ,neste momento chove que até mete medo   e muita trovoada,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## MontijoCity (25 Out 2012 às 17:01)

Um tornado atingiu a zona industrial de Castelo Branco, havendo várias viaturas destruídas avança a RTP.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2012 às 17:03)

In Jornal de Notícias "Um tornado provocou estragos muito sérios em diversas estruturas industriais e cerca de 32 veículos de Castelo Branco, ao início da tarde desta quinta-feira. A Protecção Civil está no local, mas garante que o fenómeno atmosférico não fez feridos.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Castelo Branco afirmou que, cerca das 14,40 horas, receberam relatos de uma "situação atmosférica adversa" na zona industrial da cidade.

"Não sabemos se foi ou não um tornado, mas os relatos feitos dão a entender isso", disse a mesma fonte.

A tormenta terá produzido estragos muito sérios em estruturas industriais, com telhados a serem arrancados pelos ventos fortes, que "varreram" um extensão de aproximadamente três quilómetros.

De igual forma, os ventos causaram danos em 32 viaturas. Uma delas terá mesmo "voado" e caído para o fundo de uma ribanceira."


----------



## Paulo H (25 Out 2012 às 17:22)

Também não me apercebi de nada àquela hora.. Foi mesmo apenas na zona industrial (sul).

Para mim já foi surpreendente a chuva mesmo forte e tempestuosa na última meia-hora e que só abrandou agora!

As ruas pareciam ribeiras!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Out 2012 às 17:37)

Chuva mesmo violenta neste momento!

Os cães já bebem água de pé!! ;D


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 17:38)

Cada vez é mais,não para ,novamente à carga,cada nuvem,nova descarga ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 18:38)

Tudo calmo ,fui dar uma volta pelo bairro,alguma garagens nas caves inundadas  dos meus vizinhos,as baixas no campo,parecem piscinas ,o céu ainda com muitas nuvens e sem vento,com 13.3ºC que é a minima de hoje.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (25 Out 2012 às 18:40)

Do tornado em CB:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8261150.112667.100000744763688&type=3&theater


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Boas.

Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco de SW e nada de chuva.

Atual 14,6ºC, com 19,7mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 19:07)

20,6mm na última hora em Castelo Branco!


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2012 às 19:48)

*Marta* disse:


> Do tornado em CB:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8261150.112667.100000744763688&type=3&theater





pelas imagens parece que foi um tornado F1 talvez um F2 pelo telhado arrancado que dizem? alguem tem mais informações?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 20:20)

Boas,depois das emoções de tanta chuva ,o céu continua muito nublado,sem chuva,pela imagem do radar do IM,parece vir ai mais,parece uma auto estrada ,vêm tudo direito aqui ,com 13.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 21:38)

Tudo calmo,com céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2012 às 22:51)

De momento começou  intensamente 
 acumulada até ao momento *26.0mm*
Temperatura 13.2ºC e 73%hr


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2012 às 00:32)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros durante toda a tarde... não houve vento...  21.0ºC  foi a máxima do dia... 

atuais: 

acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro, sem vento e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2012 às 01:01)

e chove bem desde as 9:45 com poucas paragens e certinha, maravilha de Outono


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2012 às 08:55)

Em Viseu tem sido um evento proficuo.
Ontem choveram 20.5 mm, hoje desde a meia noite já vai em 19.8mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Out 2012 às 10:06)

Bom dia, esta noite  "torrecialmente" em espaços de tempo que dei conta, hoje de manhã o pluviómetro marcava *20 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia .

Por aqui continua ,neste momento mais um forte aguaceiro ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2012 às 11:21)

Ontem a serra da Estrela saiu particularmente beneficiada pela precipitação.

85,0mm - P.Douradas (EMA);
63,5mm - Loriga;
45,2mm - Covilhã;
41,4mm - Guarda (EMA);
36,1mm - Manteigas.

Estes valores já se fazem particularmente no caudal do rio Zêzere à chegada à albufeira de Cabril.

Ainda no interior centro:
45,6mm - Sabugal, Martim Rei;
37,7mm - Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Boas,por aqui...parece o penico de Portugal ,chuva e mais ,mais uma descarga fenomenal ,tudo tapado e escuro,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Bom dia!

Aqui chove literalmente a cântaros!


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2012 às 12:46)

Foi uma madrugada/manhã muito chuvosa, neste momento aparecem os primeiros raios de sol do dia(ainda que timidos).
Na estação oficial de Viseu já vai em 29.8mm desde as 0 horas, adicionando os 2 dias anteriores 62.6mm

Desde 1 de Outubro 125.4mm, muito próximo do valor médio para este mês que é de 133,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 14:09)

Boas,já ouve momentos de algum sol ,no horizonte virado para SSW,tudo escuro,não tarda a ,mais uma sarrafada que vêm a caminho ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2012 às 14:14)

alguem tem informação do tornado,


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Continuam os aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 15ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2012 às 14:45)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem a serra da Estrela saiu particularmente beneficiada pela precipitação.
> 
> 85,0mm - P.Douradas (EMA);
> 63,5mm - Loriga;
> ...



Eu particularmente ja tinha saudades destes dias assim, tem chovido bem e hoje esta a ser mais um dia desses, ha zonas da Cova da Beira que esta a apanhar mais precipitação que outras mas deve continuar ate a noite visto que o "grosso" da depressão anda no centro do país


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2012 às 15:01)

boas

manha de chuvinha por aqui, cai certinha com alguns momentos mais fortes... nao ha vento e sigo com 16.1ºC... 
13.1ºC foi a minima do dia...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2012 às 15:06)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros moderados por vezes fortes de chuva.

Como a página do meteo.pt está indisponível, só me restam os radares dos vizinhos nuestros hermanos: 


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=cc


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2012 às 15:06)

chove com muita intensidade outra vez por aqui.
Com jeitinho Viseu passa os 50mm hoje


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2012 às 15:23)

Nickname disse:


> chove com muita intensidade outra vez por aqui.
> Com jeitinho Viseu passa os 50mm hoje



Boa tarde. É bom saber que há mais pessoas a relatar o estado do tempo em Viseu!

Por cá, ainda não tenho dados, mas até às 8h tinha 21,2mm. Muito difícilmente chegará aos 40mm, é raro passar os 50mm num só dia.

A chuva tem sido uma constante, fraca a moderada, com vento fraco e sem trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 16:13)

Boas,por aqui o céu com muitas nuvens bastante carregadas e negras ,a  ainda não largou a zona ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 16:27)

Arco-íris em Trancoso


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2012 às 17:58)

Boas.

Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco de S.

26,0mm


----------



## panda (26 Out 2012 às 18:32)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros
 acumulada até ao momento *8.5mm*
 acumulada ontem *27.0mm*
Temperatura actual 14.4ºC e 71%hr
Céu nublado e vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2012 às 20:37)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens,a cidade está ficar cheio de nevoeiro ,com 14.3ºC e o vento rodou para NW,mas fraco.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Out 2012 às 01:01)

muito nevoeiro


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2012 às 02:21)

boas

por aqui tarde de aguaceiros mais fraquinhos, e sem vento... 18.9ºC foi a máxima do dia... 

atuais: 

um nevoeiro serrado, não ha vento e sigo com uns fresquinhos 13.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Viseu amanhece com muito nevoeiro, que aliás se começou a formar logo ao final da tarde do dia de ontem. 
Vento fraco, não choveu desde as 0h.

Temperatura na ordem dos 13°C.
Ontem a acumulação foi de 26,0mm, ou seja, faltam cerca de 10 para o cumprimento total da média.


----------



## panda (27 Out 2012 às 16:10)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco 
Temperatura actual 19.1ºC e 28%hr


----------



## Serrano (27 Out 2012 às 18:54)

14ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Céu com poucas nuvens, 10.5ºC e vento de leste.

Extremos de hoje:

6,9ºC / 17,9ºC

O Outono vai-se instalando.


----------



## panda (27 Out 2012 às 22:14)

Vento moderado com rajadas de 26.6Km/h
Temperatura 13.6ºC e 33%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2012 às 23:43)

Boas,hoje já foi dia de mundança ,muito sol,algumas nuvens ,subida de temperatura com direito arejar...cá a minha pessoa ,neste momento algumas nuvens e um vento de NWN a sentir-se fresco,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2012 às 01:04)

Apesar do vento a temperatura lá vai baixando. 5,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2012 às 07:18)

Bom dia, temos por aqui temperaturas de  neste momento *2.2ºC* com *Wind chill de 0ºC*


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2012 às 08:32)

Bom dia, 

céu limpo e 2,4ºC por agora.

Manhã de geada com 0,5ºC de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2012 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Por cá, o dia amanheceu fresco com vento forte e uma sensação de frio algo intensa para quem já estava dasabituado.

Mínima de 5,5ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2012 às 15:42)

Esta noite foi muito ventosa com rajadas de *48.2Km/h*
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 14.8ºC e 25%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 6.6ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2012 às 15:53)

Mais um bonito dia de Outono por aqui.





Céu limpo e 10,7ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 11,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2012 às 17:29)

Boas,esta noite já fez algum frio  e muito ventosa,hoje o dia foi de céu limpo ,a temperatura máxima já ficou mais por baixo,com 12.0ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2012 às 18:33)

boas

por aqui a noite passada foi de vendaval, vento a soprar forte que logo parou ao meio da manha... o dia foi de sol mas já bem mais fresco... 

extremos: 

7.1ºC de minima

16.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e com a temperatura a baixar rapidamente... sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2012 às 18:48)

Boas, *8.7ºC* prespectivas de uma noite


----------



## panda (28 Out 2012 às 18:54)

Tudo calmo com uma temperatura de 8.5ºC e 34%hr
Temperatura máxima 15.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Out 2012 às 19:25)

6.4ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13.5ºC e de uma mínima de 2.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2012 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi uma tarde de céu limpo, tempo ameno e muito vento. Máxima na ordem dos 12ºC.

Atuais 9,4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2012 às 20:37)

Boas,noite de lua grande com um céu cheio de estrelas ,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2012 às 21:06)

Boa noite!

Vai arrefecendo bem por Bragança *2,7ºC* actuais.

Hoje registei a primeira negativa da época, com *-0,4ºC*. 

A máxima ficou em 13,7ºC, num dia com algum vento, o que ajudou à sensação de frio.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2012 às 21:32)

A noite está serena, com céu limpo, vento fraco do quadrante N e temperatura a descer gradual e calmamente.

Atual 8,1ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2012 às 22:19)

Temperatura já nos *5.7ºC* e *46%hr*


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Hoje tivemos um bonito dia de Outono aqui no Nordeste, muito sol e céu limpo. Aproveitei este belo dia para me deslocar de Bragança até Vinhais e visitar a Rural Castanea, festa da castanha e de produtos regionais de Vinhais, valeu bem a pena

Por agora vai arrefecendo bem e temos em perspectivava uma noite de geada, por agora 0ºC na estação do IPB


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2012 às 02:36)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento, céu limpo e sigo com 4.6ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2012 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, geada e 0,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de -1,1ºC (o primeiro valor inferior a zero desta temporada).


----------



## panda (29 Out 2012 às 12:27)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 12.5ºC e 27%hr
Mínima desta madrugada *1.8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2012 às 12:32)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite fria temos um belo dia de sol em Bragança, por agora 10.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2012 às 13:14)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite e manhã algo fresca ,tudo calmo com muito sol e algumas nuvens ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2012 às 13:37)

boas

por aqui a manha foi fresquinha com uma minima de 2.5ºC... nao houve vento e o céu esteve limpo... 

atuais: 

vão chegando umas nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 16.9ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Out 2012 às 14:12)

A EMA da Covilhã (aeródromo) chegou aos 0ºC, com humidade relativa a bater nos 100%, deve ter sido a primeira geada da temporada.

Nota: Com a construção no aeródromo da Covilhã do novo centro de dados da PT, pensei que iríamos perder os dados desta estação. Aparentemente, assim não será e ainda bem...


----------



## panda (29 Out 2012 às 16:21)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade
Avizinha-se mais uma noite 
Temperatura actual 13.1ºC e 27%hr
Hoje formaram-se as primeiras geadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2012 às 17:30)

Boas,o céu ao longo da tarde têm vindo a ficar muito nublado,vento muito fraco com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2012 às 19:49)

Boas,o radar do IM não engana...estava-se mesmo ver que estava por perto,já  com alguma intensidade ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2012 às 20:48)

Ainda continua  mas agora em forma de aguceiros,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Out 2012 às 21:11)

Em casa também registei a mínima mais baixa da época (*-1,9ºC*)

Neste momento 4,4ºC


----------



## panda (29 Out 2012 às 21:27)

Já chegou a  
Temperatura 9.8ºC e 48%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2012 às 21:46)

Mais moderada e certinha,cai a direito ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2012 às 23:11)

Por aqui ainda não chove. 5,6ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2012 às 00:21)

Estradas de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, encerradas devido à neve.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2012 às 00:38)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi-se tonado encoberta e a chuvinha chegou por volta das 19h, cai em regime de aguaceiros, certinha mas há momentos que fica bem intensa... com não ha vento... 

19.0ºC foi a máxima do dia

atuais: 

vai chovendo, nao ha vento e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2012 às 01:46)

6.8ºC e chuva intensa por agora


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

chuva fraca e 5,0ºC por agora. Mínima de 4,2ºC.


----------



## CSOF (30 Out 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia, chuva, com minima de 6ºC e acumulado de 10,4mm.


----------



## Norther (30 Out 2012 às 09:51)

AnDré disse:


> Estradas de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, encerradas devido à neve.





Pelas informações que me deram desde a Torre o nevão é parecido ao anterior, mais logo a umas fotos


----------



## panda (30 Out 2012 às 10:18)

acumulada até ao momento *12.2mm*
Temperatura actual 9.6ºC e 76%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 7.5ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 14:25)

Céu muito nublado e 7,4ºC. Por agora não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2012 às 16:55)

Boas,esta noite até ás 9h da manhã foi passada a ,uma rega razoavél,muitas nuvens e sol,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2012 às 17:40)

Ainda giram algumas nuvens por aqui ,temperatura a descer bem com vento nulo,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 18:05)

Céu nublado e 6,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,2ºC / 7,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2012 às 19:09)

Boa noite!

Tivemos um dia bastante cinzento por aqui, com alguma chuva fraca principalmente de manhã, por agora  6.6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB

O meu sensor rudimentar marca 7.3ºC, e teve de extremos de 5.2ºC/8.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2012 às 20:04)

Boas, aqui tenho 4,8ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Mínima de 3,7ºC e máxima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2012 às 20:21)

Temperatura actual 8.2ºC e 65%hr
P 1003hpa


----------



## Norther (30 Out 2012 às 20:53)

Na Torre hoje de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2012 às 20:57)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco de NNE,com 9.0ºC e muita humidade no ar .


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 21:06)

Excelente norther


----------



## panda (30 Out 2012 às 21:27)

Boas fotos Norther 
Pena a webcam ainda não esta a funcionar


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2012 às 21:53)

Belas imagens Norther!

A neve fica sempre bem! 

Aqui por Bragança a temperatura variou entre os *3,2ºC  8,2ºC*

Neste momento registo *3,2ºC* e 98% de hr


Registei durante a noite *4,3mm* de precipitação.

Ao final da manhã percorri parte do PN Montesinho e havia acumulação de neve acima dos 1300mts. Como vinha de viagem, não registei fotos...


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre hoje de manhã



 e nos próximos dias mais neve deve cair por lá.

------------

4,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 22:40)

Z13 disse:


> Ao final da manhã percorri parte do PN Montesinho e havia acumulação de neve acima dos 1300mts. Como vinha de viagem, não registei fotos...



É sempre bom saber que nevou aqui bem perto


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2012 às 22:49)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre hoje de manhã



Boas fotos  mais uma acumulaçãozita pode ser que seja um bom pronuncio para este Inverno


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Z13 disse:


> Ao final da manhã percorri parte do PN Montesinho e havia acumulação de neve acima dos 1300mts. Como vinha de viagem, não registei fotos...



É bom saber que a neve já chegou às nossas Serras, durante o dia olhei várias vezes para a Serra da Nogueira, durante a manhã não se via nada devido à nebulosidade e durante a tarde não era visível nenhuma acumulação a partir da cidade.

Agora vamos esperar que com o correr da estação neve decida descer das serras e vir até à cidade. 


Por agora 0.9ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2012 às 00:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de alguns aguaceiros moderados, apesar disso houve boas abertas e também algum vento fraco durante a tarde... 
17.3ºC foi a máxima do dia... 

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e com frio: 6.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2012 às 07:10)

Bom dia, noite  e agora com nevoeiro

*Temp. 3.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1000 hPa 
Vento 2.2 km/h de S
Precipitação ontem 7.5 mm*


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2012 às 07:38)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro e -0,7ºC. Mínima de -1,3ºC com formação de geada, que deve ter ocorrido antes de aparecer o nevoeiro. Esta situação não é muito habitual já em Outubro.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Out 2012 às 10:08)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre hoje de manhã



Bom dia caros todos,

Neve sempre bela e benvinda. Venha ela, mais, muita.  Obrigada pelas fotos Norther.

P.s. Este ano só devo ter dinheiro para uma escapadela à nossa Serra. Baquera ou S. Nevada deve está fora de questão


----------



## Z13 (31 Out 2012 às 12:00)

Bom dia, 

manhã de nevoeiro, agora em dissipação, mas ainda bem fresco (*6,1ºC* actuais)

Mínima de *-1,0ºC* na minha zona.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2012 às 16:11)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano temos neste momento o céu a tender para o muito nublado, por agora a  estação da ESA-IPB marca uns frescos 9.2ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2012 às 16:32)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 13.1ºC e 35%hr
Temperatura máxima 16ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Boas,noite fresca e nevoeiro pela manhã nos vales do rio Tejo,pela manhã céu limpo com algumas nuvens pela tarde,neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco de W,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2012 às 21:25)

Boas,novamente céu com nuvens,temperatura estabilizada,com 11.0ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Bragança a temperatura actual é de 7.7ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB, amanha um dia com alguma chuva em perspectiva.


----------

